# steering/wheel alignment persistent issue



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

without going into a complicated history leading up to this, what might remain to cause car to need steering centered between about 11 and 12 oclock on straight flat road? car doesnt pull, it tracks ok, but with centered wheel it does a gentle curve towards centerline of road.

last laser alignment was with steering straight. rear wheels square. Hicas is on, and not giving error. No obvious play. No accidents. steering angle sensor ok, wheel on correct spline.

Not tire wear, or pressure.
r34 gtr.


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

We would carry out a Force Variation and see if any of the wheel&tyres are biased, then place them on the relevent corner to reduce the effect.

This is due to the internal construction of the tyre, assuming all other factors are equal.

Hope that helps

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

Will try that thanks. They are year old pilot sport 4s with very little wear, but I guess I better eliminate that as a possible cause


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

turns out the last alignment was off. Went to a different place for a second opinion and with the wheel strapped to center and the ignition on the front wheels were a couple of degrees off in toe. That was quickly fixed, wheel straight, drives straight.

I watched the last alignment and the machine looked top notch. beats me how that was buggered up but it was.

originally the wheel was a spline off, the rack was self centering in the wrong place AND the steering angle sensor was out by a lot. Fixing all of this could have been one visit to one person who has a complete understanding.. but nah everything had to be drawn out..


----------

